# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  Turkish cuisine - cheap vacations in Turkish riviera

## zagortenay

Best way to try the amazing variety of tastes offered by Turkish cuisine is to come to Turkey and stay in one of the all-inclusive resorts in Turkish riviera. I would personally recommend Antalya-Kemer region, but there are many other resort towns along the Aegean/Mediterranean coast. Currently due to weak Turkish lira, these resorts are extremely cheap and food quality in these all-inclusive hotels is just unbelievable. Russians know this very well as millions of Russians from as far as Siberia come to Antalya region every year. 

https://www.tripadvisor.com/HotelsLi...zfp611684.html

----------


## dia38europe

Turkish fod is amazing, every time I go there for hollidays I gain weight, just can't stop eating.

----------

